# Sigma 35mm f/1.4 vs Canon 35mm f/1.4



## dswatson83 (Dec 8, 2012)

Finally, a direct comparison between these two lenses. The results seem pretty amazing too.

http://learningcameras.com/reviews/7-lenses/87-sigma-35mm-f14-vs-canon-35mm-f14

http://www.youtube.com/user/learningcameras


----------



## Viggo (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for posting ! Canon needs to release the mk2 right now,...


----------



## dswatson83 (Dec 8, 2012)

Viggo said:


> Thanks for posting ! Canon needs to release the mk2 right now,...



The way Canon has been going, even if they announced it tomorrow, it could be 9+ months before you find it in a store. And i'm sure it will be $1,600+ making the Sigma an even better option. Given that they just released the 35mm f/2 IS, I have a hard time believing they would do another 35 for at least a year.


----------



## smithy (Dec 8, 2012)

Interesting review. His focus speed test method was rather flawed though - most people will not be focussing from infinity every time they focus on a subject, so the Canon's faster motor will definitely be appreciated for smaller focus adjustments.

I'll probably pick up a Sigma once they come into New Zealand, although the indicative pricing is high: US$1250.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 8, 2012)

dswatson83 said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for posting ! Canon needs to release the mk2 right now,...
> ...



I don't care all that much about the price, and neithermdoes a lot of people buying the L-primes, I get them for advantage s I don't have right now, like weathersealing and way better corners and even faster .AF.

Yeah, the .af test is pointless, tracking a subject shows it way better than timing on a still subject...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 8, 2012)

There was a new Canon 35/1.4 patent some time ago. As I've pointed out before, every L-series prime at 100mm and under has been updated or newly released since 2006, except the 35L. I'm hoping the Sigma release spurs Canon into releasing a 35L II - personally, I'm most interested in the weather sealing.


----------



## dswatson83 (Dec 10, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> There was a new Canon 35/1.4 patent some time ago. As I've pointed out before, every L-series prime at 100mm and under has been updated or newly released since 2006, except the 35L. I'm hoping the Sigma release spurs Canon into releasing a 35L II - personally, I'm most interested in the weather sealing.


Technically the current Canon 35L is not fully weather sealed like most other L lenses so the Sigma is no worse off. Unless Canon changes this for a new 35, the Sigma will be just as good in theory. Also, do you really think Canon will put out a new 35mm since they just released the 35mm f/2 IS? Two 35's within a year would be rare. And given how good the Sigma is, how good would the Canon have to be to justify the probable $1600+ price which would be more than double the Sigma and do you think you would even see the difference in real life. Anything sharper than the Sigma would hardly be noticeable in most cases. Given that the Sigma exists, I fully expect Canon to announce a new 35L as soon as possible in order to steal away attention but it will probably be a long time before it comes to market. Canon has done this several times recently.


----------



## infared (Dec 10, 2012)

"?mTechnically the current Canon 35L is not fully weather sealed like most other L lenses so the Sigma is no worse off. Unless Canon changes this for a new 35, the Sigma will be just as good in theory. Also, do you really think Canon will put out a new 35mm since they just released the 35mm f/2 IS? Two 35's within a year would be rare. And given how good the Sigma is, how good would the Canon have to be to justify the probable $1600+ price which would be more than double the Sigma and do you think you would even see the difference in real life. Anything sharper than the Sigma would hardly be noticeable in most cases. Given that the Sigma exists, I fully expect Canon to announce a new 35L as soon as possible in order to steal away attention but it will probably be a long time before it comes to market. Canon has done this several times recently."

Well, Canon just announced two 24-70mm zooms?
I do agree with most of what you had to say though...
I think that the Sigma looks like a no-brainer at that price...It is offering so much more than the 35mm f/2 IS at about the same price...and performs better than the current "L" equivalent. I think it may be prudent to wait for more thurough reviews...before pulling the trigger...but I see this a a positive development with more Artist Series lenses on the way from Sigma. Even if Canon releases a comparable lens it will come in at at least $2000... It is great to see worthy competition. My 50mm is the Sigma f/1.4 because it offers the best price/benefits package for my needs and I have been very satisfied with that piece of glass. Looks like Sigma is upping the ante here!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 10, 2012)

dswatson83 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > There was a new Canon 35/1.4 patent some time ago. As I've pointed out before, every L-series prime at 100mm and under has been updated or newly released since 2006, except the 35L. I'm hoping the Sigma release spurs Canon into releasing a 35L II - personally, I'm most interested in the weather sealing.
> ...



Quite possible, as was pointed out they released two 24-70mm lenses almost concurrently. The 35L is really due for an update, IMO. If I didn't already have the 35L, I'd consider the Sigma. As it is, I'm pleased with the 35L with the exception of the lack of weather sealing, which I presume would be a feature of a 35L II. I'll keep waiting...


----------



## dswatson83 (Dec 11, 2012)

Given the price tag of the 35mm f/2 IS, Canon will definitely be pricing a new 35mm L upwards of $1,700. Unless Canon makes it an f/1.2 or puts some major weather sealing on it...something to add additional value, it will still be a tough pill to swallow given how great the Sigma is shaping up to be. I'm worried about what Canon is doing to buyers that don't have funds to spend $1500+ on a prime. Putting IS in lenses has priced many people out of the new 24mm, 28mm, and now 35mm lenses...plus they are all slow for primes. If they do the same thing with the 50mm f/1.4, those with less funds may have no place to turn.


----------



## Nishi Drew (Dec 12, 2012)

dswatson83 said:


> Given the price tag of the 35mm f/2 IS, Canon will definitely be pricing a new 35mm L upwards of $1,700. Unless Canon makes it an f/1.2 or puts some major weather sealing on it...something to add additional value, it will still be a tough pill to swallow given how great the Sigma is shaping up to be. I'm worried about what Canon is doing to buyers that don't have funds to spend $1500+ on a prime. Putting IS in lenses has priced many people out of the new 24mm, 28mm, and now 35mm lenses...plus they are all slow for primes. If they do the same thing with the 50mm f/1.4, those with less funds may have no place to turn.



So Canon can complete the classic normal lengths with three F/1.2 lenses, although this would mean a drastic change in design, and overall it could be that much bigger, heavier, and slower to focus.
And it won't be named 35Lii as it's not an update but a whole new lens (50L F/1.0 to 50L F/1.2).


----------

